# KIGALI - the capital of Rwanda (most densely populated country in Africa)



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

More from Cyril Ndegaya...


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

More Kigali by cyril ndegaya:cheers:


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

...and the end


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

One of my favorite videos driving through Nyarutarama, Kigali...






Nice video as well


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Allrightsreserved said:


>


I watch this video too much.:lol:-_- It's just amazing.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

From Igihe


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

èđđeůx;88909621 said:


>


It's amazing what Kagame has done with the country, this video looks like it could've been filmed in Australia!


----------



## LADEN (Mar 8, 2011)

viva!


----------



## Manalive (May 28, 2013)

èđđeůx;88909440 said:


> More Kigali by cyril ndegaya:cheers:


 The future is looking very bright!!! 
Keep it up my Rwanda brothers/sisters!


----------

